# dennis reis no dust club?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you checked out Reis on youtube? I think most of his videos are on there/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I assume it would probably be worth it if you're willing to pay it. From what I've seen of DR, he's one of the better clinicians out there right now. He's more no-nonsense than some others.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

He's no different than all the others really but if it's only 20$, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a no dust club member (new). You have access to a lot of videos, live online training sessions where you get to chat with other members, ask Dennis questions and he's always glad to answer. Just watch your email because they email you schedules and send you a reminder email. If you miss a training session that you wanted to attend, don't worry, it's recorded and saved to your account. You get dvds every month, sometimes 2. Special culb members discounts. If he's on tour near you, you can get free passes. I joined while he was on tour in Memphis. He's very nice. My riding instructor/BO did the clinic with him in Memphis. The 1-800 # is to their customer service, the 707 #s that you'll receive is their personal #s. 

There's a forum there, which i only been on once. There's also a living room where a lot of members go after the online sessions to have further discussions with Dennis and Deborah. If you call their personal numbers and get voice mail, just leave a message. Deborah usually call you back within a few minutes.

Everything I've mentioned comes with your membership, there's no additional charge for attending these classes/training sessions. There more, but I haven't explored everything that came with my membership. I've only been a member since May.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Wow, that's a _lot_ of perks for only $20 a month.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

BTW, most of the emails that you get will have Deborah's personal cell # on it. You'll be able to reach them anytime, even when they're on tour.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

There's also a TTP (top ten problems) section that opens up a whole different list of frequently asked questions for problem horses and training with another set of videos there also. I haven't been to this section yet to watch anything with all the OT that I have been working. But, I'm trying to learn as much as I can to prepare myself for horse ownership. My fence and run-in-shed starts going up in 2 weeks. I'm kind of excited about that.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

They may seem an odd question: I wonder at what point Dennis and Deborah cut back on their 'personal' interaction with the members based on the No Dust Club getting too big membership wise? Otherwise it looks like very good value for the money.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL, I'm not sure, but there is long time members there that they still interact with.


----------

